# Composer by country playlists?



## Manok (Aug 29, 2011)

I was bored, and thought I have a lot of russian composers in my collection, so i made them a playlist. My question is, if you were to do a playlist of all of the countries that have a major showing of composers, who would have the most composers? I hope that makes sense. I'm thinking just major composers, or well known minor ones. Any era works.


----------



## StlukesguildOhio (Dec 25, 2006)

The Austro-Germans*. No other "nationality" comes close: J.S Bach, Mozart, Haydn, Handel, Beethoven, Schubert, Schumann, Brahms, Mahler, Wagner, Biber, Mendelssohn, Bruckner, Gluck, Richard Strauss, etc... After that? It would probably be a close contest between the French and the Italians with the Russians not a too far distant 4th.





(*I place the two together for the simple reason that they are united by language and other cultural elements and there was no Austria or Germany for most of music history but largely a series of city-states with ever-changing borders.)


----------



## crmoorhead (Apr 6, 2011)

I organise my cds on the shelf in columns of period and then by nationality. Makes it easier to find what I am in the mood for than my old alphabetcal system.


----------



## Huilunsoittaja (Apr 6, 2010)

Well, on my turntable music queue account, which is how I listen to almost everything nowadays, I have about 1600 tracks, and 1100 or so are Russian (Romantic and 20th Century included).

There you go.


----------



## Art Rock (Nov 28, 2009)

Austro-German for me as well. In addition I have percentage-wise more British/Irish and Nordic composers than most.


----------



## Arsakes (Feb 20, 2012)

Russians are second after Austro-Germans.
Maybe French and Italians in 3rd and 4th place.


----------



## crmoorhead (Apr 6, 2011)

Huilunsoittaja said:


> Well, on my *turntable music queue account*, which is how I listen to almost everything nowadays, I have about 1600 tracks, and 1100 or so are Russian (Romantic and 20th Century included).
> 
> There you go.


What is this?


----------



## Huilunsoittaja (Apr 6, 2010)

crmoorhead said:


> What is this?


Prepare to embark on an amazing journey...

http://turntable.fm/classical_of_any_kind


----------



## crmoorhead (Apr 6, 2011)

Huilunsoittaja said:


> Prepare to embark on an amazing journey...
> 
> http://turntable.fm/classical_of_any_kind





> We're very sorry, but while we would love to let you in and rock out with us, we need to currently restrict turntable access to only the United States due to licensing constraints.
> 
> We are working very hard to try and get you in as soon as possible.
> 
> ...


Seems I won't even be leaving the harbour. Sad face!


----------



## Huilunsoittaja (Apr 6, 2010)

crmoorhead said:


> Seems I won't even be leaving the harbour. Sad face!


I'm sorry about that, I didn't realize you weren't in US.  One day, they will open up to more countries, but they are having trouble fitting everyone who goes to Turntable.fm in the US.


----------



## StlukesguildOhio (Dec 25, 2006)

Austro-German for me as well. In addition I have percentage-wise more British/Irish and Nordic composers than most.

I've been employed over the last few days reorganizing, shelving and cataloging my collection of CDs that has grown wholly unwieldy. I was somewhat surprised at just how many CDs I have of Russian composers... closer in number to the French and Italians than I thought... but even more surprising was the number of CDs of English composers I have. I the music scene in Britain wasn't so lean after Purcell and the Baroque era until the end of the 19th century, the Brits would clearly be second only to the Austro-Germans.


----------



## eorrific (May 14, 2011)

Too lazy to actually count, I'll just guess my collection.
1. Austro-Germans

considerable gap 

2. Russian
3. French 
3. Italian


----------



## Ramako (Apr 28, 2012)

1. Germans/Austrians

Then probably

2. English
3. Russian
4. Italian


----------

